# [emerge] netbeans-7.1.1 (résolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à trouver ce que je dois modifier pour mettre a jour ma distribution suite a la mise a jour de netbeans.

J'ai ajouté NETBEANS_MODULES dans mon make.conf sans resultat.

Merci pour votre aide.

emerge -uDaN world

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/icu-49.1.1-r1 [4.8.1.1-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/pkgconfig-0

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nss-3.13.4 [3.13.3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libisofs-1.2.2 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libburn-1.2.2 [1.1.8] USE="-cdio%"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.17 [1.15.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0j [1.0.0i]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/jrexx-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/ws-commons-util-1.0.1  USE="-source -test"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/qdox-1.6.3  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/jcodings-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-doc%"

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/asm-1.5.3 [2.0-r1, 2.2.3-r1, 3.2] USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/icu4j-4.4.2  USE="-doc -source -test"

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/lucene-3.0.3 [2.4.1] USE="-doc -source -test"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/smack-2.2.1  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/absolutelayout-6.7_beta

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/trove-2.1.0  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild   R    ] dev-java/swing-layout-1.0.4  USE="source*"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/jna-3.4.0 [3.2.4] USE="awt%* nio-buffers%*"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-platform-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/hamcrest-core-1.1  USE="-source"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/bytelist-1.0.9 [1.0.6] USE="-doc%"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.7-r5 [2.8.6-r4]

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/junit-4.8.2-r1 [3.8.2-r1] USE="-doc examples -source -test"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-harness-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/saxon-9.2.0.6  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/aspectwerkz-2.0_rc2-r3  USE="-source"

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-java/cglib-2.1.3 [2.2] USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.6_p5-r1 [4.2.6_p3] USE="samba%*"

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r2 [1.10.2-r1]

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/evince-2.32.0-r4  USE="ps%*"

[ebuild  NS    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.0.1-r200 [3.2.2] USE="-cjk -debug -doc introspection"

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.62-r1 [5.1.61]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/php-5.3.13 [5.3.11]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-ide-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-websvccommon-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-nb-7.1.1  USE="-keychain"

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-java-7.1.1-r1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-profiler-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-apisupport-7.1.1

[ebuild  N     ] dev-java/netbeans-javafx-7.1.1

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-util/netbeans-7.1.1 [6.8-r1] USE="-doc" LINGUAS="-af -ar -bg -ca -cs -de -el -es fr -gl -hi_IN -id -it -ja -ko -lt -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sq -sr -sv -ta_IN -tl -tr -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport -cnd -dlight -enterprise -ergonomics -groovy java -javacard javafx -mobility -php profiler websvccommon"

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-java/netbeans-platform-7.1.1, required by dev-java/netbeans-harness-7.1.1, required by dev-util/netbeans-7.1.1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-java/swing-layout-1.0.4 source

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.Last edited by mcsky2 on Tue May 15, 2012 7:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Le message en rouge demande d'ajouter un USE pour un paquet.

Soit tu ajoutes ce USE globalement dans make.conf, soit juste pour ce paquet dans /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## mcsky2

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi mais je ne voyais pas de quel USE, il s'agissait. Je suppose qu'il s'agit de "source".

Je vais utiliser la solution package.use.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est source.

----------

